# Chibi Robo Photo Finder



## chillv (Jan 4, 2014)

Is anyone hyped for this game? I never played a Chibi Robo game before, but this game looks interesting. I think I will try the demo, and if I like it, buy the game.

The whole NostalJunk and silhouette film idea is like nothing I have ever seen before in a video game. The minigames you play to help Chibi Robo's freinds also look cool.

Here is a YouTube video and the official website if you want to find out about this game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTtHPEaYBH4
http://chibirobo.nintendo.com/


----------



## Bowie (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, I think it's adorable!


----------



## chillv (Jan 4, 2014)

Bowie said:


> It's adorable!/Chibi Robo is the most adorable thing I've ever seen



Did you actually have to edit that?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm really excited for this game. My only worry is since the lighting is so bad where I live that I might not be able to take pictures well.

Besides that, I'm a little sad it'll probably be a huge pain to record as I'd love to record the game--but oh well. Would need an extension cable.


----------



## chillv (Jan 4, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> I'm really excited for this game. My only worry is since the lighting is so bad where I live that I might not be able to take pictures well.
> 
> Besides that, I'm a little sad it'll probably be a huge pain to record as I'd love to record the game--but oh well. Would need an extension cable.


Well, the objects are simple like power outlets and stuff. Also, you can always do things like that offscreen. I doubt whoever watching would mind.


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

WANT IT SO BAD! The Gamecube one was really fun, but the DS one was really meh.


----------



## chillv (Jan 4, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> WANT IT SO BAD! The Gamecube one was really fun, but the DS one was really meh.



I never played a Chibi Robo game so I am not sure how the gameplay is.

From what I see, you control a little robot named "Chibi-Robo" and you go around exploring and doing tasks while making sure your battery life doesn't die out. Am I right?


----------



## Cress (Jan 4, 2014)

chillv said:


> I never played a Chibi Robo game so I am not sure how the gameplay is.
> 
> From what I see, you control a little robot named "Chibi-Robo" and you go around exploring and doing tasks while making sure your battery life doesn't die out. Am I right?



Basically, but you find crazy people like a teddy bear that gets high off of honey. Fun!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2014)

I've never played a Chibi Robo game before either, besides the old store demos for the Gamecube. If the price is right, I might pick this us.


----------



## Orange (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks interesting, I wonder why it wasn't shown in the European Nintendo Direct.


----------



## chillv (Jan 4, 2014)

Orange said:


> That looks interesting, I wonder why it wasn't shown in the European Nintendo Direct.



That's unfortunate. I hope they give Europe a release date soon. This game looks really cool and people around the world should be allowed to play it.


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 5, 2014)

I've played chibi robo for the GameCube. ^_^ it was a really fun game


----------



## Snow (Jan 6, 2014)

I had Chibi Robo on GC -- I got the puzzle piece last night and was like OOH FORGOT ABOUT CHIBI ROBO!!! thanks for the links, I'm checking them out now! If it looks good I think I'll try and pick it up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok that looks demented and I love it. Does anyone know if the demo is actually up yet?


----------



## Cress (Jan 6, 2014)

Snow said:


> I had Chibi Robo on GC -- I got the puzzle piece last night and was like OOH FORGOT ABOUT CHIBI ROBO!!! thanks for the links, I'm checking them out now! If it looks good I think I'll try and pick it up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok that looks demented and I love it. Does anyone know if the demo is actually up yet?



It comes out the day the game comes out. I know, the website lied.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 7, 2014)

I got Chibi-Robo used a decade after. I loved it so much that I got a used copy for Park Patrol also. Wasn't as great. Though, the true sequel for the GCN version was the second DS game released only in Japan.

I'm not sure the story for this one, but it looks like this is a different Chibi Robo like the one in Park Patrol.


----------



## Cress (Jan 7, 2014)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> I got Chibi-Robo used a decade after. I loved it so much that I got a used copy for Park Patrol also. Wasn't as great. Though, the true sequel for the GCN version was the second DS game released only in Japan.
> 
> I'm not sure the story for this one, but it looks like this is a different Chibi Robo like the one in Park Patrol.



I've heard about that Japan-only DS one. That was the one with the vacuum, right?


----------



## Silversea (Jan 7, 2014)

I nearly finished the Gamecube version, but I just got bored with trying to get enough points for that cleaning thing (Spoiler I forget what it was, the thing where you got that upgrade for the robot. Spoiler). It was really neat how you got to explore the whole house, and there was all these puzzle sections. There were some rather eerie parts to it as well, especially with the night scenes and those robot things that made the creepy noises and fell on you from the ceiling.

Jenny is the only character I remember. She always had that frog hood.

Space Hunter Drake Redcrest returns yesssss.


----------



## Cress (Jan 7, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Jenny is the only character I remember. She always had that frog hood.



Ribbit. I was cursed by the evil frog wizard. Ribbit. Give meh frog rings. Ribbit. That's Jenny for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ribbit.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yeah the frog rings. Almost forgot about those.


----------



## chillv (Jan 8, 2014)

ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 9, 2014)

Chibi-Robo is out now in North America for $10!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 9, 2014)

Played the demo, for some reason I can't get past the kitchen. I always run out of watts because there don't seem to be any outputs at all. And I can't return until I throw away the trash, and I can't find a bin. Difficulty level since first game +++


----------



## Snow (Jan 9, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Played the demo, for some reason I can't get past the kitchen. I always run out of watts because there don't seem to be any outputs at all. And I can't return until I throw away the trash, and I can't find a bin. Difficulty level since first game +++



The bin is right next to the portal - looks a little like a weird blender? Also if you want to try and finish the kitchen all in one go there is a battery way up high.

I loved the demo, will definitely get the full version soon.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 9, 2014)

Blender? What. It would have been nice of it to tell you if you, you know, don't use a bin to throw things away.


----------



## Cress (Jan 10, 2014)

I've gotten pretty far into it and there's a creepy part after you get around 10 NostalJunk items. There's always a creepy part in the games.


Spoiler: The Creepy Part



You'll get back to the Curator's Office from wherever you were before. You'll notice that Telly is gone. You go to the left and on top of the printer, there's a chip. You pick it up and then you go between the printer and some files and you'll see Telly face down and immobile. You put the chip back in him and he'll wake back up but he won't remember his chip being taken out or who did it. SO WHO DID IT?!?!


----------



## chillv (Jan 10, 2014)

I played the game and it is rather fun. It also really encourages you to go around your house and even bring your 3DS with you.

The camera parts can be a bit annoying when trying to take pictures of your actual stuff. However, you can always search for the object on the internet if you want. The one I had the worst time with so far is the disc one. 

The environments are very fun to mess around in, and I enjoy talking to the characters. This was very well worth the $10 I spent for it, regardless if it's somewhat heafty block requirements.


----------



## Snow (Jan 10, 2014)

chillv said:


> The camera parts can be a bit annoying when trying to take pictures of your actual stuff. However, you can always search for the object on the internet if you want. The one I had the worst time with so far is the disc one.



Oh, thanks for that tip! I didn't think of using images on my monitor. One of the things holding me back was that the light is just not quite bright enough in most of my house and I thought it would be too frustrating. That's a huge help.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 10, 2014)

Will anyone tell you if you "finish" the kitchen area? I don't think there is anything else to do here but I'm not sure.

Also I love how the voices return in their characteristic style. And that curator guy is so animated its crazy. He flails his arms and does a dance when he says hello.


----------



## chillv (Jan 11, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Will anyone tell you if you "finish" the kitchen area? I don't think there is anything else to do here but I'm not sure.
> 
> Also I love how the voices return in their characteristic style. And that curator guy is so animated its crazy. He flails his arms and does a dance when he says hello.



I don't think you necessarily finish the areas. You can always go back to them to clean them up for happy points and you can find characters to talk to. Also, you can find other things around the areas too. So yeah, you never really finish them from what


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like fun! I wish I had funds to get this.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 12, 2014)

chillv said:


> I don't think you necessarily finish the areas. You can always go back to them to clean them up for happy points and you can find characters to talk to. Also, you can find other things around the areas too. So yeah, you never really finish them from what



After buying the game and playing it a bit, I agree.

Its annoying how impossible some of the jobs are at 50 watts. The cleaning one especially, though it doesn't help I apparently can't aim with a vacuum.


----------



## chillv (Jan 12, 2014)

Silversea said:


> After buying the game and playing it a bit, I agree.
> 
> Its annoying how impossible some of the jobs are at 50 watts. The cleaning one especially, though it doesn't help I apparently can't aim with a vacuum.



You get a watts upgrade when you accuire enough nostaljunk.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 12, 2014)

chillv said:


> You get a watts upgrade when you accuire enough nostaljunk.



I believe it was reaching 



Spoiler



3000 visitors


 actually, but same deal.


----------



## chillv (Jan 12, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I believe it was reaching
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said nostaljunk



Spoiler



I believe you have to fill up two exibition rooms to get the watts upgrade


----------



## Silversea (Jan 12, 2014)

I got the first upgrade 



Spoiler



at about 7 nostaljunk, so its not completing two rooms.


----------



## chillv (Jan 12, 2014)

This has to be the funniest and weirdest censorship I have ever seen during the localization process.



Spoiler: WARNING! CONTAINS GLUTEUS MAXIMUS


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't think the game justifies the 10$ price point.  I'll be passing on this one...


----------



## chillv (Jan 12, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> I don't think the game justifies the 10$ price point.  I'll be passing on this one...



Well, I hope it goes on sale soon so you can finally experience this fun game.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I believe it was reaching
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is. And the next one is:


Spoiler: Next Upgrade



10,000 visitors to get 150 watts.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 15, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It is. And the next one is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Next Upgrade
> ...



o_o that's going to take some time.


----------



## Cress (Jan 15, 2014)

Silversea said:


> o_o that's going to take some time.



Unless you play it obsessively like me, you'll get it on the second day of playing it!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't play it amazing obsessively since I want it to last more than a week...I'm at 8,000 which isn't far off.

I resorted to drawing some of the silhouettes since they were impossible to replicate with the real objects for me. The 



Spoiler



glove


 was annoying, as was the 



Spoiler



"sushi"


.


----------



## chillv (Jan 16, 2014)

Silversea said:


> o_o that's going to take some time.



I have about 8,900 visitor.

However, please note that this is simply just an estimate


----------



## Silversea (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone know the secret to the Danger-Sense Test? I've stared at that robot and those boxes for about half an hour and I still can't work it out.


----------



## chillv (Jan 18, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Does anyone know the secret to the Danger-Sense Test? I've stared at that robot and those boxes for about half an hour and I still can't work it out.



I believe it is just luck based

Also, have any of you tried getting the



Spoiler



Can, egg, and vending machine



Since something cool happens with those nostaljunks

Anyway, I entered my San Diego Strikers NFL pin into the NostalJunk challenge. I wonder if Nintendo will select it as a nominee. I doubt it, but one can only hope.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 18, 2014)

I found out I had $11+ from linking my NNID from my 3DS/Wii U, so I got this game.

This is the Chibi-Robo I know and love! Much better than Park Patrol; and cheaper too!


----------



## dtrexgaming (Jan 18, 2014)

I played the demo and liked it a lot. Not sure how the actual game stacks up though.


----------



## chillv (Jan 18, 2014)

dtrexgaming said:


> I played the demo and liked it a lot. Not sure how the actual game stacks up though.



Well, the game has a lot of minigames that increase in difficulty and have different variation. Also, it is meant to be played casually.

In addition, you know about that cleaning that you did in the kitchen? Well, when you run out of minigames to play, expect to be doing that a lot if you want to buy more silhouette film after you have already gotten happy points from the minigames and bought silhouette film.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 19, 2014)

Okay this NostalDud thing is BS. The camera sucks and it's really hard to get 100%.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 19, 2014)

Personally, I really like the game. I bought it last night and haven't put it down (well until my battery turned red). For people who are on the fence about it I'd like to let you know it gets repetitive but it's really meant to be played over a period of time, it's not something to rush through. The 3DS camera doesn't work very well and it's very hard to get 100%. I've had to shine flashlights near my objects just so the camera could differentiate it from the background. If you're okay working to get the perfect picture and enjoy collecting random objects, this game will be very fun for you! 

I have already submitted my 100% button to the challenge and really hope it makes it to the top 10! I probably won't but a girl can dream lol Someone should draw their own button with Chibi-robo on it and get a 100% photo of it to submit!


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Does anyone know the secret to the Danger-Sense Test? I've stared at that robot and those boxes for about half an hour and I still can't work it out.



On the bottom screen where the instructions are, there's something about a "red box." HINT: THERE IS NO RED BOX!!!! I'm pretty sure it's just luck based.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 20, 2014)

That's ridiculous if its just luck based. How are you meant to get gold on it? Or even silver. Or bronze...

My luck isn't working.


----------



## FanousOnTheLoose (Jan 20, 2014)

This game is so old dude. I still have it on my GameCube. Picked it up when it came out, its a cute little story game, but i didnt see much replay value in it. once I beat it I never played it again.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree, it doesn't have much replay value. I never finished the gamecube one but I remember getting close...


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, the gamecube game is a different game...

Anyway, my current status on the game: I beat the main story (though, I ended up finishing out the museum with extras breaking my "only one of each item" thing due to the fact that you can't complete it otherwise since the rest are only unlocked after beating the main story) and now have the Infinite Battery which makes things much easier.

I'm currently working on unlocking the final game I still need (Stupid once a day conversations :/) while trying to get gold trophies in everything so I can unlock the final Nostaljunk things... But I'm so bad at the games that it's really discouraging.

Plus hoping I get in the top 10, but not going to get my hopes too high...


----------



## Silversea (Jan 20, 2014)

Also its funny how in the trailer their toilet roll was 91% accuracy. I screenshotted the video when they were taking the photo and it was 100% lol!


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Well, the gamecube game is a different game...
> 
> Anyway, my current status on the game: I beat the main story (though, I ended up finishing out the museum with extras breaking my "only one of each item" thing due to the fact that you can't complete it otherwise since the rest are only unlocked after beating the main story) and now have the Infinite Battery which makes things much easier.
> 
> ...



Also, just a strange question. How many areas are there?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, what are Nostalduds used for?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 20, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Also its funny how in the trailer their toilet roll was 91% accuracy. I screenshotted the video when they were taking the photo and it was 100% lol!



Well, the outline of their picture probably helped  

PuffleKirby21 - 5 areas you can explore.

You can get a certain amount to get a silhouette I believe--similar to the stamps... I honestly can't say from experience since I never got a Nostaldud.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 26, 2014)

This game is awesome. I just downloaded it yesterday.

I heard theres a GBA SP and Wii U gamepad silhouette. How do you get them? I've gotten a Gameboy one through stamps, is that how you get it?


----------



## Silversea (Jan 26, 2014)

You unlock those later. I got SP through stamps early. Remember that you have to buy all the silhouettes to unlock the next set.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone knows whats the stuff on page 3 are? I only know the carton.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 26, 2014)

Spoiler:  All the silhouettes



Well, (SPOILERS BELOW)

1. Button
2. Outlet
3. Book
4. Can
5. Paper Roll
6. Drink Cup
7. CD
8 T-Shirt
9. Milk Carton
10. Tea Bag
11. Sushi
12. Glove
13. Egg
14. Instant Noodles
15. Tote Bag
16. Mug
17. Table-Tennis Bat
18. Slipper
19. Baseball Cap
20. Rolling Pin
21. 3DS Game Case
22. Football
23. Nintendo 3DS
24. Wii Remote
25. Game Boy
26. GBA SP
27. GameCube
28. Wii U GamePad
29. Vending Machine
30. Road Sign
31. Building
32. Airplane
33. Cube
34. Car
35. Pizza
36. Robot
37. Mask



Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/721816-chibi-robo-photo-finder/68328606


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks, while looking around I found this page.

http://www55.atwiki.jp/jissyadechibirobo/pages/16.html

It has all the outlines.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 26, 2014)

Some of them are different. It says 30 is a bus, but for me its a triangle (yield sign?).


----------



## chillv (Jan 26, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Some of them are different. It says 30 is a bus, but for me its a triangle (yield sign?).



Yeah, this game is localized, so many things were changed or removed. Including stuff like this...



Spoiler: WARNING! CONTAINS GLUTES


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 28, 2014)

When do I unlock more areas? I've been exploring the same four for three days now.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 28, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> When do I unlock more areas? I've been exploring the same four for three days now.



When you get a new job in a new location and you complete it you'll unlock that area. I tend to find myself getting new jobs each day (as in, I go to bed wake up in real life and oo new jobs). But I'm not really sure how the job list works.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 28, 2014)

I never get any jobs in different areas. I've been playing in the same four areas from day 1.


----------



## Cress (Jan 28, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> I never get any jobs in different areas. I've been playing in the same four areas from day 1.



Me too.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 28, 2014)

Four areas? Well on day one I could only go to two areas, then I got the third the day or two after.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 29, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Spoiler:  All the silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has to have errors, 34 looks nothing like a car, 36 doesn't look like a robot either... 33 is definitely not a cube...

33 looks like the stair closet thing from ACNL, 34 looks like a chocolate bar and 36 looks like a cylinder. To anyone who has gotten these confirm if that list is correct?

- - - Post Merge - - -

On another note, what are the answers for the Level 3 quiz? I quit and reopen every minute but I can't get it right.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 29, 2014)

I got it, I'll share the answers.



Spoiler



Justice is about passion.
A penny saved is a penny earned.
And the Twin Snake something is NOT his strongest attack.

So true, true, false.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 29, 2014)

Like it was said, different regions have their variations in the silhouettes. Some things are hard to find in some places but easy in others, so that was apparently accounted for.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone know the answers for Level 4 justice quiz? It's pretty hard and be reset alot and can't get it.

True or false.

My theme song is Fight, Space Hunter.
I forgot the second.
Justice is about something... I forgot. I think it was some selfish thing... 

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, I got the answers for level 4 so I'll share it here if anyone needs it.

False
True 
True


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 1, 2014)

Also, I got the race car job on the boat and I didn't get a new area...


----------



## Silversea (Feb 2, 2014)

You found a stamp. 
You found a stamp.
You found a stamp.
You found a stamp.
You found a stamp.
You found a stamp.
You earned 1 happy point.
You found a stamp.
You have 13 happy points! Maybe you should buy some new silhouette film!
You found a stamp.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 2, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> Ok, I got the answers for level 4 so I'll share it here if anyone needs it.
> 
> False
> True
> True



Thanks. I was stuck on that one.



Boidoh said:


> Also, I got the race car job on the boat and I didn't get a new area...



Sushi Bar is the last area you get--you don't get the car one.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 2, 2014)

Is this a good game? Thinking of getting it.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Thanks. I was stuck on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi Bar is the last area you get--you don't get the car one.



So it's only 5 areas? Darn... After the sushi bar looking so good I expected more...



LoveMcQueen said:


> Is this a good game? Thinking of getting it.



It's great while it lasts. I got 26 hours of play time from it, but I played it addictivly.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2014)

I probably should make a guide about this game including all the Justice Quiz Answers and such since there is almost NO help you can find on the internet...

I'm taking the next Justice Quiz now. And the Master Level answers are:

In Roman Mythology, Justitia is the goddess of justice- According to Google, True
The sword and scales that are held by the goddess of justice together represent justice - According to Wiki Answers, True
Your sense of justice has now surpassed my own - True

And your result is... YOU PASS. Congratulations! You've achieved Master Level! *happy points enter* You are now a Master of Galactic Justice.

Well that taught me some stuff.

Also here is my Japan Quiz for the day:

*insert weird accent* Sushi chefs must sharpen their knives daily. 

Google says... True

Aha! Thats correct! Not bad, punk. 

*3 happy points fly in*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I forgot. The Geotron-X (I think thats the name) Quiz.

What did Team Thunderbolt do in episode seven, "Team Thunderbolt Takes a Break"?

They Had A Barbeque - makes no sense
They reminisced over past glories - makes most sense, I picked this.
They went to the beach - makes no sense...

And my answer was... CORRECT! And the cool music plays.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 21, 2014)

Ineed help  getting silver/gold on Let's Race. Can someone use a timer to find the bes second to stop at?


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 16, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Basically, but you find crazy people like a teddy bear that gets high off of honey. Fun!



Hahahaha! I remember that! He was kinda scary...


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

I haven't ever played it, or heard about it until it has been on Club Nintendo.


----------



## Autem (Feb 17, 2015)

Which game would be more worth it, Chibi Robo or Harmoknight?


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 18, 2015)

This game was great back when I still played it. I approve.


----------

